# CC hits have started!



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got hit for Wasatch any bull and two deer tags. Dont know the region yet.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

nice, good on ya. Hope I get hit too!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing for me still :twisted: :evil:.congrats on your tags


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

got a hit on the deer tags so i m guessing that the hits should be coming pretty darn quick for the rest of ya. double checked this morning and i also got a hit for a bull elk know all i gotta do is find the bull i want. good luck folks.    -8/- -8/- -8/-


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing for me yet.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Three muzzleloader tags for me and my group!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

nothing yet  Atleast I have my dedicated hunter tag still.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I never trust these things until I get my own confirmation. I do have a pending $80 transaction on my account. Looks like I got my combo tag, but nothing else  . Oh well that will at least make the wife happy.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

75.00 Limtied Entry buck hit!!!


----------



## blueelk65 (Jan 30, 2009)

My credit card was hit this morning at 4.45 am in the amount of 280 dollars :shock:  :lol: :shock:  -8/- -()/>- -()/- -*|*-


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

280 is a great number this time of year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

BOOK CLIFFS HERE I COME!!!!! It's been a long wait, fellers. I'm downright giddy.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

General archery deer here we come. No limited entry but maybe next year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> BOOK CLIFFS HERE I COME!!!!! It's been a long wait, fellers. I'm downright giddy.


Deer or elk?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think they have ran all of them yet, no pending charges yet on mine.
I'm in for general archery deer with no pending charges.

Plus the good stuff.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Deer or elk?


Deer. I know it's not a premium area, but it might just be my dad's last hunt. He's been ailing and even gave his guns away last year. I called and told him to borrow his gun back for one last hoorah. I'm really excited to have this chance to hunt a limited entry unit with my dad. It's where I shot my first deer many years ago. I remember shaking as I cleaned that first buck. Dad taught me how to clean it and then he was the one who brought the deer down off of a steep cliff. I hope to repay the favor this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Best of luck BirdDogger! Sounds like a great story in the making.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

looks like me and the wife will be hunting deer this year, no LE stuff though.


----------



## VAPORPEST (Apr 16, 2009)

I just got hit for 408.00 I hope I can find a moose I had 10 points and the cwmu I have put in for the last several years did not have tags this year so I could not do my homework so I will have alot of work cut out for me. I will post a seperate comment on which cwmu I put in for and see if anyone can give me any updates or help. My brother also drew antelope on the river beds (rifle)HE HAD 9 POINTS


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Hit for $35, Southern Region deer.

Smokepole


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I put my 7 kids and myself for all of our draws on one card. That would only get frustrating to see that I have a hit and not know for who or what..............I'll just wait. Only 10 days left.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

280.00 hit for me!!! Wasatch any weapon here we come!!!


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

YEEEEHAAAAAA,

Got a $163.00 hit on my card this morning. Looks like I'll be archery hunting the Henry Mountains! Hunting Season (scouting) has officially begun!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

toppin said:


> YEEEEHAAAAAA,
> 
> Got a $163.00 hit on my card this morning. Looks like I'll be archery hunting the Henry Mountains! Hunting Season (scouting) has officially begun!


Best deer tag on the planet right there. Congrats. An archery tag on that unit is IMHO the best odds tag to put a 200" buck on the ground, bar none!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

$408.00! I'll be on the Henry's with my bow huntin' me a buffalo!!!!!! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> $408.00! I'll be on the Henry's with my bow huntin' me a buffalo!!!!!! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!


Awesome!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*-band-* *()* -~|- -()/- -()/- -()/- *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *()* *()* -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery deer tag for my group. no antelope hunt this year :evil: :twisted:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is as much fun as watching the kids open there christmas presents in december _O\


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Very Painfull! Me and my 14 year old son drew our north eastern muzzleloader which is cool but 10 years and still no Antelope tag and this is my boys 3rd year for the youth elk without drawing. I should pull my head out of my butt and start putting in for montanas deer, elk and antelope where i am pretty much guaranteed to draw out every other year! Patience is a virtue but i am about out of them! Good thing I am a waterfowler!



DiverFreak


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Still no hits, guess I'll be bowhunting elk on the any bull units again this year....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Parker mountain "plateau" , here I come again with the archery antelope and deer tag.
I'll probably hunt the NW corner of Boulder and take my fishing pole and kids.
Pulled the triger on a turkey Friday, Now counting down to August 15th.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

was hit for 280.00 but do not no if it was me, the wife or my daughter but that dont matter were hunting wasatch bulls ya,


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

Three deer tags for me and the girls but I guess my 10 points couldn't get me a Wasatch Muzzy


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I got hit for my Buck premit.  Looks like they ran it on Friday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Diverfreak sorry man you didnt draw this year again that really sucks bad.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

VAPORPEST said:


> My brother also drew antelope on the river beds (rifle)HE HAD 9 POINTS


Congrats to your brother on his tag.


----------



## BeufordT (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like its Wasatch LE Elk for me, Plateau Rifle Pronghorn for my dad and Northeaster Archer deer for both of us. Miracles do happen!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to all that got there tags they wanted. sorry for the rest of you guys. there all was next year.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I got hit for $408.00 looks like Cache Moose for me. 8)


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Hit for $385.00................3 southern region ML deer tags and 1 Panguitch Lake elk tag.......... -8/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())*


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing for me  . First year in four years I won't get to chase something with antlers. Well except for last year when I had a tag but never ended up going.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing for me either, I tried to burn my points on an easier tag to no avail. Oh well. Do you think they will still charge some cards, or if they haven't been hit yet you are SOL?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Wife drew North Rich Speed Goat!!!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

svmoose said:


> Nothing for me either, I tried to burn my points on an easier tag to no avail. Oh well. Do you think they will still charge some cards, or if they haven't been hit yet you are SOL?


Don't give up til ya get the BIG U in an e-mail or letter. Some cards are slower and I think they may "clean things up" at the end.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Wife drew North Rich Speed Goat!!!


Sweet Travis, good for her! 8)


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

We have an elk tag in my camp, now I have to wait a few days to see who drew it. It's either a Wasatch or a Dutton.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

$35 kick in the nuts! Oh well, general archery deer will be fun again.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When I drew a couple years ago, it didn't hit my tag until about two weeks after I got the SUCCESSFUL email. So just because you didn't get hit yet, doesn't mean you won't.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Way to keep me hangin on Gary!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> When I drew a couple years ago, it didn't hit my tag until about two weeks after I got the SUCCESSFUL email. So just because you didn't get hit yet, doesn't mean you won't.


+1 I experienced the same thing with Moose last year, I wouldnt count anything out just yet!!


----------



## TimBuck2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like a Book Cliffs Arch Deer for me. I wanted to burn my points since I'm eligible to get back in the elk game after my 5-year waiting period. Yahoo...


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

We just got hit for Myself and two sons for Buck/Bull combo tags!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Do they charge LE,once in life time tags first or they just start charge no matter what you got ?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nothing yet for me.


----------



## mountainman (Apr 18, 2009)

L.E. Diamond Mountain Muzzy Deer................. :shock:


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a deer for me.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like 6 deer tags (archery) for the group this year. Now the choice is between a spike elk tag or apply for the cow tag.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Looks like 6 deer tags (archery) for the group this year. Now the choice is between a spike elk tag or apply for the cow tag.


Get the spike tag, where you hunt you can kill a spike/cow with your bow and it's an OTC tag.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

04/20/09 CHKCARDUTAH BUCKS PERMSALT LACITUTUS $45.00 
04/20/09 CHKCARDUTAH BUCKS PERMSALT LACITUTUS $35.00 
04/20/09 UTAH BUCKS PERMIT SALT LAKE CIT 01 $35.00 

so this looks like 2 deer tags and Im not sure what the $45.00 charge is. Maybe LE deer or youth ELk, guess ill have to wait.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Still no activity on my card yet.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Califbowmen said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 6 deer tags (archery) for the group this year. Now the choice is between a spike elk tag or apply for the cow tag.
> ...


+1 you know the ground


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

45$ would be Youth any bull.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> 45$ would be Youth any bull.


That would be great!! this is the final year my son qualifies for that hunt. I might have to turn to the wisdom of you mighty elk hunters on this one. It will only be the 2nd time out elk hunting for either of us.


----------



## birdslayer (Feb 1, 2009)

i got 408.00 hit on my card for cwmu moose at little red creek, i cant sleep


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

YES!!!! $35.00 hit, I guess I drew my CWMU deer tag. West Hills here I come.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Finally got the $35 hit for Northern ML Deer
 Maybe 14 LE elk points will pay off next year


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing for me... SHOCKING!! But my brother called pretty gitty, looks like a Willard Peak Mtn Goat tag. Should be fun


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

bird buster said:


> YES!!!! $35.00 hit, I guess I drew my CWMU deer tag. West Hills here I come.


How do you know that is not your General Season tag hit?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

jungle said:


> bird buster said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!! $35.00 hit, I guess I drew my CWMU deer tag. West Hills here I come.
> ...


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just got a call from a freind of mine here in town his youngest just pulled a late season bull tag above town with 0 (no kidden) points. think about sneaking him into the peppermill on the weekend and having pull a few handles for me. keep checking kiddies lol his kids permit was on the card this morning so there still rolling in.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well...it looks like i'll be cape hunting a general northern rifle buck this year....wooopee! :|


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. $280 dollar hit on the card. Muzzleloader Elk. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What unit, Bean?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Got the Northern region Buck/Bull combo tag.
(That's a nice $651 hit for us non-residents, BTW)


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got hit for more than 400.00. Very likely I got my Bison tag. But something else is there as well. I'll let ya'll know when I find out for sure what all has happened!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

FNA I got hit for 280 and 35 looks like I will be hunting wasatch elk archery and central deer archery. Its about **** time        8) 8) 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. $280 dollar hit on the card. Muzzleloader Elk. 8)


Cool, thats the amount i was hoping to see...what area?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Bigbean! It looks like I'll have to get my legs ready to help you pack a beast off of the middle ridge.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I drew the Nine Mile Range Creek South. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

My buddy called this mornin, Archery Deer on the Vernon unit for him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> My buddy called this mornin, Archery Deer on the Vernon unit for him.


Awesome. Scouting starts when?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

August toward the end.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe a little sooner if the shed hunters are gone by then.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone know the last day you might hope for a CChit is? I have not seen or heard anyone drawing a speed goat tag, are they not done yet? Thanks for any knowledge you may have of this.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Anyone know the last day you might hope for a CChit is? I have not seen or heard anyone drawing a speed goat tag, are they not done yet? Thanks for any knowledge you may have of this.


I mentioned this before, but it can come as late as 2 weeks after you get your successful/unsuccessful email or letter. I drew an elk tag two years ago and it didn't hit my card until two weeks after I got the letter. So no need to fret. It can take time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> maybe a little sooner if the shed hunters are gone by then.


I think the shed hunters will be gone long before the end of August. :? I like to what until after the fawning time, so I will help scout after July 1 if you're interested.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2 of us for ne rifle deer, found a bad azz area last year thanks to a good friend. This is the year of the 30"er!!!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > maybe a little sooner if the shed hunters are gone by then.
> ...


So PRO does that also mean you will guide me to the monster spike this year? I am thinking it is time.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> 2 of us for ne rifle deer, found a bad azz area last year thanks to a good friend. This is the year of the 30"er!!!


ya know...talk such as this is considered JINX by good ol' Mr. Murphy! :mrgreen: :wink:

good luck...and post a pick come the time.


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

I got a hit for five deer tags for our group for this year im a little nervous were there for i hope there for central i have a few bucks that i want to go after and a few small one for the freezer i hope :roll: :wink:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Archery deer- Northern Region now we're talking!
One buddy drew a Moroe Archery Elk and another drew South Cache Any Weapon. Looks like a great season coming up :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Longgun said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 of us for ne rifle deer, found a bad azz area last year thanks to a good friend. This is the year of the 30"er!!!
> ...


I know, we all have dreams that are never going to happen. I did see 2 bucks that fit the bill in the late fall there though. Several in the high 20" range too. Pray for snow.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

has any one recived the e mail or the letter yet?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> has any one recived the e mail or the letter yet?


Nope I have been watching for my email to make sure I did not draw out for speed goat.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> Nope I have been watching for my email to make sure I did *not *draw out for speed goat.


Dustin why would you make sure that you did *not *draw out for speed got??? isn't that why you put in, so that you could draw???


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Got hit for 408.00 ( Wasatch Moose hunt, here I come )


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> > Nope I have been watching for my email to make sure I did *not *draw out for speed goat.
> 
> 
> Dustin why would you make sure that you did *not *draw out for speed got??? isn't that why you put in, so that you could draw???


I put in to draw. But the money was not charged to my card. So i have been watching for the emial to make sure that I did not get the tag. O want the tag that for sure. But if I did not get the tag Im buying a archery elk tag. Does that make sents?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > maybe a little sooner if the shed hunters are gone by then.
> ...


4th or 24th, maybe bring the fam, should be a good time.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Anyone know the last day you might hope for a CChit is? I have not seen or heard anyone drawing a speed goat tag, are they not done yet? Thanks for any knowledge you may have of this.


They hit me for an antelope tag friday, the 17th, as a pending charge.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I have no worries. I already know when i put in for the draw if i'm going to get a general rifle deer tag. . I'm gettting cenrtal this year. Unless if i draw out for limited entry.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> I put in to draw. But the money was not charged to my card. So i have been watching for the emial to make sure that I did not get the tag. O want the tag that for sure. But if I did not get the tag Im buying a archery elk tag. Does that make sents?


I'm just messin' with ya. You just worded it to sound that way. I still haven't had any action on my card. lets hope things change here real soon. I don't want to wait for the emails.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I know, we all have dreams that are never going to happen. I did see 2 bucks that fit the bill in the late fall there though. Several in the high 20" range too. Pray for snow.


never say never! afterall, all it takes is money...for some anyway....the rest of us poor bastagees need the stars/planets to align all in perfect order to get a TOAD to walk by just ONCE when we are packing the appropriate tag. :lol: :wink:

...sorry for the highjack y'all. :mrgreen:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

My card was hit today for my wife and dad to hunt antelope, and then 3 general season archery deer permits. I guess the elk will have to wait.............15pts and counting.
Cory


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys have been killing me with the early CC hits. today my CC was hit! Looks like I'll be bowhunting big bulls on the Pavant this fall.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Westernhunter said:


> You guys have been killing me with the early CC hits. today my CC was hit! Looks like I'll be bowhunting big bulls on the Pavant this fall.


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like My dad drew LE Archery tag on the Books. And either he or I drew our Mt Goat tag for the lone peak area. Should be a fun fall!!!  

Congrats to the others who have drawn!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Mountain Time said:


> Looks like My dad drew LE Archery tag on the Books. And either he or I drew our Mt Goat tag for the lone peak area. Should be a fun fall!!!
> 
> Congrats to the others who have drawn!


If he drew the LE elk tag then you drew the Mt Goat...he cant have both tags in the same year.

Congratulations


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Southern Muzzleloader for me.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So heres a dumb question, how am I able to tell the difference between a CWMU hunt for $35.00 and a standard tag for $35.00 is there something in the description. Or just gotta wait for the emails to get sent out.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So I get home from the store today and there is a message on the phone from the DWR. The message said there is a problem with charging the fees to my credit card. So I called them and give them the reference #, the operator tells me that most people who used the Cabelas Visa are getting phone calls because the expiration dates are wrong. Anyways I got that straightened out and then asked him the charge amount.  Not the answer I was hoping for.. Looks like I'll be hunting the general(deer) but another unsuccessful year for LE. Oh well, I'm getting used to it.  

Congrats to all you successfuls!

Any of you who used a Cabelas Visa, be prepared. You may be getting a phone call :?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

sawsman said:


> So I get home from the store today and there is a message on the phone from the DWR. The message said there is a problem with charging the fees to my credit card. So I called them and give them the reference #, the operator tells me that most people who used the Cabelas Visa are getting phone calls because the expiration dates are wrong. Anyways I got that straightened out and then asked him the charge amount.  Not the answer I was hoping for.. Looks like I'll be hunting the general(deer) but another unsuccessful year for LE. Oh well, I'm getting used to it.
> 
> Congrats to all you successfuls!
> 
> Any of you who used a Cabelas Visa, be prepared. You may be getting a phone call :?


This post has given me new hope...dang you. I had just about accepted the fact that I have no luck whatsoever, now I have a small ray of hope again.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> So heres a dumb question, how am I able to tell the difference between a CWMU hunt for $35.00 and a standard tag for $35.00 is there something in the description. Or just gotta wait for the emails to get sent out.


I don't think you can tell the difference. The only way I know mine is a CWMU is because I've already got a dedicated hunter tag. So if I understand the rules I can only have one deer tag, sounds like I'll keep the CWMU tag. Hope this answers the question.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

So when did they charge the App fee? Reason Y is I have not seen any charges from the DWR to my account from the day that I put in? Also I have not got anything saying I was rejected???????? 

I had this feeling that it was my year.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> So when did they charge the App fee? Reason Y is I have not seen any charges from the DWR to my account from the day that I put in? Also I have not got anything saying I was rejected????????
> 
> I had this feeling that it was my year.....


Charges for the app should have gone through the day of application; mine did.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > So when did they charge the App fee? Reason Y is I have not seen any charges from the DWR to my account from the day that I put in? Also I have not got anything saying I was rejected????????
> ...


OK are you saying the day that it closed or the day that I put in? Also when was the App period... I'll go back and check it again....


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

My wife and I both drew southern muzzleloader deer. She also pulled a Antelope tag this year.
My grandpa drew southern rifle. And either my dad or my little bro pulled Pahvant Muzzleloader Elk. They put in on the same card so we will have to wait for the emails to come before we know wich one of them got it. Either way we will be hunting big bulls in september. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > TAK said:
> ...


Mine went through on February 20th, which I believe was the day I applied, the app period closed on the 2/27 I believe.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Now I am worried... I see nothing hit????? Just check all the way back in Feb! O piss!


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a call yesterday to collect the draw fees. Yes it was on my Cabelas card. Looks like Buck/Bull combo for my son and I. This is his first year to hunt big game, we are pretty excited.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

TAK,

You should have got an email sent to you when you put in for the draw confirming that you put in for your hunts. Don't know about other people but I keep that one until the whole draw process is over to help if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep. I have every single one since the inception of them using email confirmations. They DO make mistakes and that's the safety net from getting it in the keaster.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on keeping confirmation. 

My CC # was taken so had it changed, Henries archery is still an option for me but only have 8 points so nothing is guaranteed. May haave like a 15% chance though. Chances may have been higher if SFW would not have blown their load on this subject. :evil:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

a_bow_nut said:


> TAK,
> 
> You should have got an email sent to you when you put in for the draw confirming that you put in for your hunts. Don't know about other people but I keep that one until the whole draw process is over to help if there are any mistakes.


I did get it... But then I am not sure what I did with it.... I just can't find a charge to my account....

Another thing I used my debit card as my credit card? I was told that will reject me? any truth to that?

I went into a DWR office today... Tried to find out info... got a number in Nv and put on hold about 300.00 worth of cell phone charge and still don't know!

I just hope if I did not draw i got my point!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> a_bow_nut said:
> 
> 
> > TAK,
> ...


I use my debit card every year, and have never had a problem. I drew my humble buck/bull combo tag this year using it, and I keep pilling up points on other hunts.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

If anyone can screw up putting in for a tag it will be TAK guaranteed! This will be two years in a row he doesn't understand basic english!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> If anyone can screw up putting in for a tag it will be TAK guaranteed! This will be two years in a row he doesn't understand basic english!!! :mrgreen:


Two years??? By the way "IDIOT" I did get in! Just had to find it! It was taken on the 30th of Jan!

OK know I have to wait for my your a loza e-mail!

I guess I will be bow hunting with you this year! BUDDY!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowhunting with me??? I already sold all my trespass permits, you are SOL!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Bowhunting with me??? I already sold all my trespass permits, you are SOL!


Wow! To think that is the only reason I even say you are my friend...... and a guy like you don't have many!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah baby, I for sure got my Bison tag! -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- _O\ _O\ _O\ _O\ -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- Buck deer as well, although I'm not holding my breath on that one! Life is somewhat good, except my daughter got in a bit of a wreck this afternoon. Always good to go with the bad dontcha know.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Oh yeah baby, I for sure got my Bison tag! -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- _O\ _O\ _O\ _O\ -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- Buck deer as well, although I'm not holding my breath on that one! Life is somewhat good, except my daughter got in a bit of a wreck this afternoon. Always good to go with the bad dontcha know.


Congrats on your bufflo tag there.i hope your daughter is alright.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, she's fine, but the car isn't! :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Thanks. Yeah, she's fine, but the car isn't! :evil:


You can all was buy a new car but you can replace her. Im glad to hear she is alright.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally got the e-mail, I got my Archery Antelope and wife got her General SE Deer. They called me yesterday and said that my card would accept the charges so I confirmed the card number with the operator and the exp date and it went through, so don't know what happenend there.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Finally got the e-mail, I got my Archery Antelope and wife got her General SE Deer. They called me yesterday and said that my card would accept the charges so I confirmed the card number with the operator and the exp date and it went through, so don't know what happenend there.


Not sure about anyone else... But I have people calling me for my credit card number and exp date I am telling them to get fooked! It won't be long until someone is bent over with this!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Bowhunting with me??? I already sold all my trespass permits, you are SOL!
> ...


If that is all it took, I should have cut you off years ago! :mrgreen:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Obamasupporter said:


> I drew a Pahvant Rifle tag and I'm hiring a guide. If you have a problem with that then bite me.


Hillary, is that you?


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

GGM is that you? :roll:


----------

